# can you use any broadhead for turkeys?



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

sorry may be a dumb question im new to the archery seen i was lucky enough to get a nice bull and buck last year but dont know anythink about turkeys can i use my same broadheads i used for bull/buck for turkeys i also shoot a crossbow so if anyone no what broadheads work best for turkey and being shoot out of a crossbow thanks


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know why you couldn't.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, if you hit the vitals any head will kill one.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, any broadhead will take turkeys. For Crossbow use, I would recommend Utah's very own Wac'em heads.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

If I were you I would look at the NAP spitfire turkey head...kind of a neat concept that accomplishes a maximum energy transfer where your arrow stays in the bird. basically an NAP spitfire but with a round-nose tip...


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I used a spitfire from my crossbow. I've also used a grim reaper. Both did a great job on turkeys.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A turkey isn't a thick target. Have you thought about an expandable broadhead? (Good lord, did I just say that!?) Limited penetration and a wide wound channel. Just what you need for something like a turkey.


----------

